# The Fight Continues re: New Ink



## thrsher (Dec 31, 2011)

couldnt get a good pic for the life of me, but here it is.


----------



## Michael T (Dec 31, 2011)

HELLS YES !!!! 
Killer, I'm still a Sub-Zero fan tho.
EPIC


----------



## MFB (Dec 31, 2011)

Michael and I seem to be in the same "Sub Zero Fanboi 4 Lyfe" club, but I know killer ink when I see it and that is it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking radballs


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 1, 2012)

That looks AMAZING! Really nice work


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 1, 2012)

Chyea


----------



## jymellis (Jan 1, 2012)

dude,sooo wicked awesome \m/


----------



## thrsher (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks everyone! def. going to do ermac and im thinking noob saibot as well. also thinking maybe the red portal from mk2 on the elbow


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2012)

Noob Saibot FTMFW!! Do it!

[/noob-smoke fanboi]


----------



## thrsher (Jan 21, 2012)

im pretty sure im gonna do noob for the sleeve. ermac is def. happening


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2012)

Man, I fucking HATE Noob  If I was you, I'd do Ermac vs. Classic Smoke and call it a day since those were the big 4 of MK ninjas; Rain was always kind of lame (newest one also made him blow) and Noob is just like his name implies


----------



## ridner (Mar 8, 2012)

flawless tattoo


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 13, 2012)

The detail in that man


----------



## rekab (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks great. Do you mind sharing who the artist is?

Edit: found your other post. I assume Paul did this one as well?


----------



## Shawn (Mar 19, 2012)

Badass.  Those are both my favorite MK characters.


----------



## thrsher (Mar 19, 2012)

yup..paul is working on a sleeve....i think ermac is next!


----------



## infernalservice (Apr 1, 2012)

Paul is the man. He did a portrait of Patrick Bateman on my leg a couple years ago:


----------



## The Beard (Apr 5, 2012)

Holy fuck dude that's AMAZING 

What's the name of the artist and where does he do his tats?


----------



## thrsher (Apr 5, 2012)

paul acker 

deep six in philly

prepare to wait well over a year to possibly get tatted


----------



## The Beard (Apr 5, 2012)

Sweet jesus I just looked up some of the tats he's done, he's VERY good  

I need to find someone that's that good in West Michigan


----------



## Thep (Apr 5, 2012)

God damnit, Lui Kiang beat scorpion too! Even Johnny Cage beat scorpion, and he's a fucking pussy.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 5, 2012)

hey dude do you like mortal kombat?  thats a sick tattoo


----------



## infernalservice (Apr 6, 2012)

stc423 said:


> Sweet jesus I just looked up some of the tats he's done, he's VERY good
> 
> I need to find someone that's that good in West Michigan



I got tattooed by Paul at a convention in Michigan. Call his shop and see if he is going to be at the 2013 motor city tattoo expo. That way you can book him early and get tattooed in Detroit.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 6, 2012)

That Patrick Bateman tat is awesome man!


----------

